#  >  > Programming, Development, Design, Technical Discussion >  >  > Technology and Design Forum >  >  > Trending Tech News Updates >  >  Microsoft Acquiring GitHub Soon :)

## Beacon

The giant code repository GitHub is ready to acquired by Microsoft very soon and GitHub valued more than 2 billion back in 2015 and i assume this Microsoft acquisition is going to be atleast 3 or 5 times more than that valued amount, Let's see

----------


## Shana

> The giant code repository GitHub is ready to acquired by Microsoft very soon and GitHub valued more than 2 billion back in 2015 and i assume this Microsoft acquisition is going to be atleast 3 or 5 times more than that valued amount, Let's see


This is the hot topic of tech-world now. Right now, every GitHub repo is looking at Gitlab to jump ship. Because, the Microsoft as usual, extends it's reach , acquires something and extinguishes the whole product. So all I can say for now is RIP GitHub!

----------


## Adiza

Microsoft has officially confirmed that it has acquired GitHub for $7.5 Billion.

----------

